# Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch



## Henky (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, #h

Da ich mir ein Lowrance Elite 5 HDI *Chirp* kürzlich gekauft habe, aber vorher recht wenig brauuchbare Informationen gefunden habe, möchte ich mal dieses Thema starten. Habe das Gerät gestern zum ersten mal getestet und meine ersten Eindrücke sind ganz vielversprechend. 

Mein Szenario gestern sah wie folgt aus:
- Mittelgroßer Binnensee (ehem. Kiesgrube) ca. 22Ha,
  verschiedenste Tiefen bis 15m
- Fischbestand: Renken (Felchen), Barsch, Hecht, Zander
                      Karpfen, Brassen, Rotaugen, Lauben
- Der Boden ist teils Kies teils Schlamm
- Das Ufer ist von Schlamm mit Schilf über steil mit Kies und
  Wasserpflanzen über flacher Kiesstrand mit Pflanzengürtel

Ich habe das Gewässer mit 2fach Bild (vertikal nebeneinander): Chirp & Downscan 450kHz abgerudert (Motoren sind nicht erlaubt). Zusätzlich habe ich die Sonardaten auf eine Speicherkarte aufgezeichnet. Die Chirp Darstellung war ganz brauchbar, ich konnt nahe am Grund stehende Fische recht gut indentifizieren. Das Downscan hat die Unterwasserpflanzen recht gut dargestellt. Das kombinierte Bild bei dem man Downscan und Chirp übereinander legen kann, hat mich noch nicht überzeugt. Ich muss einfach noch die verschieden Farben und Einstellungen hierzu durchtesten, um eine wertige Info hierzu geben zu können.

Zu meiner Person muss ich sagen, dass ich absoluter Newbie bin und vorher noch kein Echolot hatte. Von daher fällt es mir natürlich schwer einen Vergleich zu haben. Ich fische erst seit 2 Jahren und bin hellauf begeistert von diesem Hobby.

Edit: Ich möchte natürlich bei gelegenheit auch Bilder dazupacken. Weis jemand ob und falls ja, wie man Screenshots mit dem Gerät machen kann?

Viele Grüße

Olli


----------



## TheSpecialK (5. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Servus Henky,

wie man in hier lesen kann, bin auch gerade am überlegen welches Echolot meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Da mir die neuen Lowrance Chirp Geräte sehr gut gefallen wollte ich mal nach-haken wie es bei dir läuft. Bist Du noch zufrieden? Hat es sich bisher gelohnt? Erwartung erfüllt? usw.

Besten Gruß
Der K


----------



## allegoric (5. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Ich habe es gestern bestellt und warte auf die Lieferung. Wird sich beim Zentrum noch etwas hinziehen denke ich. Dort steht bis zu 30 Tage :c.

Wenn es da ist, werde ich mir gleich die Kartierungssoftware Reefmaster kaufen / ausprobieren und schauen, ob es damit geht.

Ich war schon mit dem Elite 4 zufrieden, bis auf den kleinen Bildschirm und die fehlende Kartierungsfunktion hat mir nichts gefehlt. Als reines Echolot ist das immernoch top.


----------



## allegoric (11. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Vorgestern war es dann soweit. Das Echolot trudelte ein. Ich konnte es gestern das erst Mal an einem See testen, wo ich sonst mit meinem Billig-Echo , ebenso Lowrance für 100€ schwarz/weiß, gefahren  bin. Ich hatte zwischendurch ein Elite 4 und war davon schon begeistert, nur fehlte mir die Kartierungsfunktion und der größere Bildschirm. Die Echolotleistung des Elite 5 HDI Chirp ist ein bisschen besser als die des Elite 4, aber die Zusatzfunktionen reißen es total raus. Das schwierigste war aber den Demomodus zum Abschalten zu bewegen. Beim Elite 4 war das ein Eintrag unter Systemeinstellungen, beim Elite 5 habe ich vor lauter Verzweifelung das Gerät zurückgesetzt, was sich als die richtige Entscheidung entpuppte. Beim Initialstart wurde ich dann nach dem Abschalten des Demomodus gefragt *g*.
Aber zurück zur Echolotleistung an sich. Was ich bemerkenswert finde ist, dass Chirp tatsächlich einen so viel besseren Unterwassereindruck verleiht. Viele "Hügel" auf dem Echo entpuppen sich dann als Unterstand oder Pflanze, bodennahe Fische werden sauber erkannt und Schwarmfische als solcher auch sichtbar gemacht. Gerade zum Unterschied von Schwarmfisch und Pflanze finde ich es wirklich praktisch. Das sieht man auf dem Echo nicht gut. Aber das Echolot wird nicht zu 100 % ersetzt. Viele v.a. einzelne Freiwasserfische sind auf der Chirp-Seite nicht sichtbar, an der Stelle hilft nur das Echolot. Darum lasse ich beides nebeneinander laufen, was sich beim Finden von Schwärmen und Ansammlung von größeren, bodennahen Fischen als sehr praktisch erweist. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Das Aufzeichnen von Tracks funktioniert. Ich bin gespannt, ob ich mit Reefmaster eine erste Minikarte erstellen kann. Zum Tracken sollte die Micro-SD nicht zu klein gewählt werden ;-). Bei mir war es eine alte 1 GB Karte.


----------



## TheSpecialK (29. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

So die Herrschaften.

seit 2 Wochen bin ich nun mit dem ELITE 5 Chip unterwegs und war ein paar mal auf dem See.
Die Darstellung ist super. gestern waren wir zum ersten mal wirklich gezielt mit dem Echolot draussen, haben Fisch gesucht und gezielt "angenagelt". Es ist nicht sonderlich schwer etwas zu finden, aber genau darüber stehen zu bleiben ist nicht so leicht. Es ist spannend zu sehen wie der Fisch auf den Köder hochsteigt .... um dann gleich wieder abzudrehen . 

Allerdings habe ich ein paar Probleme beim Aufzeichnen der Sonardaten. Sobald eine SD Karte im Gerät steckt, hängt es sich nach ein paar Minuten aufzeichnen auf und kann nur durch Abschalten der Versorgungsspannung wieder gestartet werden. Zweimal hatte ich nach einem solchen "reset" das Problem, dass nur noch Quatsch angezeigt wird.
Probiert habe ich bisher mit 4 verschiedenen Karten, immer mit dem gleichen Resultat. (2GB / 8GB Class4 / 8GB / 32GB SDHC class10)
Das Firmwareupdate auf die neuste Version hat leider auch keine Besserung gebracht.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Ich bin schon ein bisschen genervt.


----------



## allegoric (29. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Habe ich gar nicht das Problem. An dem Tag hatte ich es für 2 Stunden am Stück laufen (nachdem ich die richtige Einstellung gefunden hatte) und das ließ sich auch schön in Reefmaster abbilden. Tolle Sache das Teil.


----------



## TheSpecialK (30. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

mmmmh, wir waren heute noch mal draussen. Genau das gleiche Spiel. Nach 2 Minuten friert die Kiste ein und nach dem Neustart wird nur Müll angezeigt. Erst 2-3min Stromlos sorgen dafür, dass alles wieder normal läuft.
Ich werde mich wohl mal an LOWRANCE richten müssen.


----------



## allegoric (30. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Denke auch, das klingt nicht normal.


----------



## welsfaenger (31. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

sehe ich das richtig das ich für die Reefmaster Software zwingend das HDI 5 mit GPS benötige ?
Ich besitze leider nur das HDI5 Chirp ohne GPS. Oder gibt es sonstwie möglichkeiten das ganze vernünftig zu kombinieren ?
Grüße


----------



## TheSpecialK (31. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Du brauchst ja immer die Positionsdaten zur aktuellen Tiefe.


----------



## TheSpecialK (31. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Das 5x hat auch keine SD Kartenbuchse.

Was aber gehen könnte, Reefmaster unterstütz einen live Modus, bei dem die aktuellen Tiefen Informationen des NMEA Busses ausgelesen werden. Dann fehlt nur noch die Position. Ich weis jetzt nicht ob die über einen beliebigen, an den Laptop angeschlossenen, GPS Empfänger kommen können oder über einen 2ten NMEA Bus, der von einem reinem GPS Empfänger mit Daten versorgt wird.
Alles in Allem recht aufwändig.


----------



## allegoric (31. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Ja, darum lieber gleich ein richtiges Echo kaufen mit allem Bibabo ;-).


----------



## TheSpecialK (3. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Etwas Recherche im WWW zeigt, dass das bei Elite Geräten wohl häufiger vorkommt. Meine EMail anfragen über die Lowrance Webseite blieben gänzlich unbeantwortet. Eine Mail an  Navico Deutschland wurde zwar beantwortet, aber nur mit der Aussage, ich solle mich mit dem Händler auseinandersetzten. 
Von dem auf der Webseite, dem Prospekt und der Bedienungsanleitung beschriebenen Service / Advantage Programm bleibt nach etwas Recherche nicht viel übrig. Alles nur Bauernfängerei wenn ihr mich fragt. Ich hab das Gerät jetzt zurück gesendet und werde wohl auf ein raymarine dragonfly umsteigen.


----------



## allegoric (4. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Ich habe jetzt die Kernfrage nicht verstanden, was du eigentlich wissen willst!? Im ersten Post war eine Meinung zu lesen und im zweiten eine "halbe" Frage....


----------



## TheSpecialK (4. September 2014)

Zunächst habe ich versucht den Fehler zu beschreiben und wollte mal hören ob andere Menschen die gleichen Problem mit ihrem ELITE5 haben. 
Im zweiten Post habe ich lediglich berichten wollen was ich herausgefunden habe und wie meine Erfahrungen mit dem Lowrance/Navico Support sind. Im Übrigen hat Lowrance immer noch nicht geantwortet und der liebe Herr von Navico ignoriert meine letzt Mail auch. Ganz schön schade. Ich war fast von dem Gerät überzeugt, aber bei solch einem schlechten Service hadere ich noch einmal ein Lowrance Echolot anzuschaffen.


----------



## TheSpecialK (4. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Ich muss meine Aussage jetzt schon revidieren. 
Soeben hat mich ein sehr freundlicher und hilfsbereiter Navico Mitarbeiter telefonisch kontaktiert. Es hat den Anschein, als wäre der Fehler bekannt und es wird mit Nachdruck an einer Lösung gearbeitet. Ob dies durch ein Firmware update geschieht oder auf anderem Wege bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## allegoric (4. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Am Samstag probiere ich meine neue Karte aus (von 1GB auf 16GB). Vielleicht liegt es an der Adressierung des Speichers!? Ich werde berichten. 

Aber danke für die Info, dass sich doch jemand zuckt und kümmert *g*.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php?topic=4395.msg35892#new

Hier wird euch auch sehr gut geholfen.
Dort steht auch geschrieben, wie wichtig es ist gute SD-Karten
zuverwenden...Class 10


----------



## TheSpecialK (4. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Interessanter Beitrag, aber leider liegt es nicht an der/den SD Karten. Wie gesagt, den Menschen bei Navico ist der Fehler durchaus bekannt und beschränkt sich wohl auf die 4er und 5er Geräte Typen. 7er bleiben wohl verschont.
Die Fehlermeldung, dass nur noch 5min gespeichert werden können, kann wohl einfach ignorieren werden. Ist wohl ein Bug der bei großen SDHC Karten auftritt.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

hast du denn die neuste Software/Uptate drauf?


----------



## TheSpecialK (4. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Jawoll ja, das war die erste Maßnahme. Klappt im übrigen nur mit einer maximal 2GB großen Karte. Bei größeren Karten wird die Datei beim Bootvorgang nicht erkannt.


----------



## allegoric (7. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit der 16GB Karte.... Das mist :-(. Muss ich wieder die 1GB alte Karte rausholen.... Und schreibe mal an den Support.


----------



## allegoric (9. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Ja, also der Support sieht nur ein Update als realistische Chance. Daher habe ich noch einmal nachgeschaut und die Version 4.** gefunden, die aktuell ist und diese mittels SD-Karte auf das Echo gespielt.
Ich werde im Verlauf des Tages testen, ob das Echo nun stabiler ist oder nicht.


----------



## TheSpecialK (9. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Bei mir hat das leider nix gebracht.


----------



## allegoric (9. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Ebenso....nur die 1 GB Karte geht einwandfrei mit allen Funktionen. Jedweder Zugriff auf die 16 GB Karte wird mit einem Freeze und dem darauffolgenden STromlosschalten quittiert....Echt ärgerlich. Dabei habe ich echt große Stücke auf das Gerät gehalten :-(.


----------



## TheSpecialK (12. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Soeben hat mich der freundliche Mitarbeiter von Lowrance angerufen. Seit gestern gibt es ein Update, welches den Fehler behebt und im Moment nur auf der englischsprachigen Webseite zu finden ist:
http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/Elite-40/
alt            --> Elite5-4.0-5.0.14-28513-r1-Standrad-1.upd
neu (11.9) --> Elite5-4.0-5.0.17-29417-r1-Standard-1.upd

Laut Lowrance sollten nun problemlos Karten bis 8GB funktionieren. Von meinem Verständnis (https://www.sdcard.org/home/) des SD Standards sollten somit alle SDHC Karten (>2GB <32GB) kompatibel sein.


----------



## allegoric (12. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Das wollte ich gerade auch schreiben *g*. Mal schauen, ob es funktioniert.


----------



## TheSpecialK (12. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Ich drücke die Daumen #6

Wenn es klappt, dann werde ich mir wohl doch wieder nen Lowrance Echolot holen.


----------



## allegoric (12. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Das Ding funktioniert einwandfrei mit meiner 16 GB SDHC von Sandisk ;-). Kein Hängenbleiben oder anderes mehr. Haben se aber schnell gefixt ^^.


----------



## TheSpecialK (12. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Was meinst Du mit "gefixt"?


----------



## allegoric (12. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

"behoben": Patch 4.0-5.017


----------



## TheSpecialK (12. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Aso .... ge-"Updated" [emoji16]


----------



## -Manuel- (22. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Moin,

folgende Frage und zwar habe ich habe ein Elite 5 gekauft und folgendes "Problem"
Ich habe den Geber an der Stange links hinten am Boot befestigt. Gestern beim testen des Gerätes fiel uns auf, dass das Echolot z.B. beim Vertikalangeln nicht das Köderspiel anzeigt. Dann haben wir alle Einstellungen durchprobiert, auch 200,83 Hert Frequenz, passiert ist nichts. 
Ich musste die Stange mit dem Geber ca. 20 cm. gerade vor der Angelsehne halten, damit in 6 Meter Tiefe, der Köder mit den Bewegungen angezeigt wird. Bin ich rund 20 cm. weg, war das Signal schwächer und brach ab. Wurde der Winkel geändert, wurde ebenfalls kein Spiel mehr angezeigt. 
Ich hätte prinzipell vermutet, dass der Kegel (?) zu klein ist, aber auch mit den anderen Einstellungen brachte ja keine Änderung. Da stellt sich mir die Fraage, was überhaupt ausgeleuchtet wird, wird ja nur knapp die Bootsbreite abdeckt, aber nicht 1 Meter breiter. 
Falls jmd. Hinweise hat oder Details benötigt? 

Was habt ihr den anosnosnte für Einstellungen? Eigene oder nutzt ihr die vorgegeben ?


----------



## TheSpecialK (22. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Schau mal hier:  http://www.lowrance.com/transducerguide/
dort findet man eine gute Übersicht vom Kegeldurchmesser i.A. der Wassertiefe. Beim ELITE 5 müsste es der HDI Skimmer 83/200 sein. Beim Echolot ist der Kegel kreisrund, beim DSI hat ist er elliptisch (sehr breit nach rechts und links, aber sehr schmal nach vorn und hinten ). Leider habe ich den exakten Öffnungswinkel noch nicht herausbekommen können. Ich vermute jedoch, dass sich die Breite zur Seite am Echolot orientiert und die Breite nach vorn ähnlich ist wie bei Konkurrenzprodukten also 1 -3 Grad.

Befindet sich dein Köder direkt unter dem Geber sollte  dieser sehr eindeutig blau/rot u.U. sogar gelb abgebildet werden. Befindet er sich im Randbereich des Kegels wird er immer schwächer, zuerst nur noch blau und dann ist er irgendwann weg. Beim DSI kann man nur einen Punkt erkennen, der i.A. der Position kleiner oder größer wird.


----------



## -Manuel- (22. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Danke für den Hinweis. Werde mich mal durch forsten und ein wenig experementieren.


----------



## Timo_76761 (20. März 2015)

*Elite 5 CHIRP nutzer?*

Hallo,

 seit letzter Woche habe ich ein Elite 5 CHIRP, ich war damit noch nicht auf dem Wasser und habe vorher auch noch nicht wirklich mit Echoloten zu tun gehabt.

 Ich will es Hauptsächlich am Rhein zw. Maxau und Speyer nutzen.

 Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wer ein solches Gerät benutzt und wo möglich sogar aus der nähe ist. 

 Nutzt Ihr das Insight Genesis? 

 Habt Ihr sonstige Tipps?

 Danke schon mal 
 Gruß Timo


----------



## allegoric (20. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Unter Seekarten findest du die Diskussion rund um Insight Genesis und die Alternativen wie Reefmaster bzw. das Open Source Projekt Depth.openseamap , was sehr viel versprechend klingt.

Aber zum Einstieg, registrier dich einfach mit deinem Gerät auf der Insigt Genesis Seite und dann kannst du schon einmal einsehen, ob es für dein Gebiet überhaupt Kartenmaterial gibt. Gesamt muss man sagen, sind die Informationen noch spärlich, wenn man aber bedenkt, dass es erst vor ca. 6 Monaten veröffentlicht wurde, ist es dafür schon eine ganze Menge. Von der Qualität her ist das, was Lowrance da abliefert an Kartenmaterial echt super und wahrscheinlich entsprechend gut auf die Geräte vorbereitet. Aber wie schon gesagt, noch nicht nutzbar. Für kleinere Seen bzw. häufig beangelte Abschnitte ist Reefmaster eine sehr intuitive Software, kann ich auch auch wärmstens empfehlen. Es gibt aber leider kein richtiges öffentlichen Sharen der Daten und daher auch nur auf den heimischen Bereich einsetzbar.

Depth.openseamap geht da den gleichen Weg wie Insight Genesis, mit dem Nachteil, dass dort natürlich kein Geld dahintersteht und auch noch nichts offiziell released wurde und damit auch nicht nutzbar ist. Aber hier stecke ich persönlich die meiste Hoffnung hinein, weil es ein crowdsourcing + opensource Projekt ist und wenn dies zündet, meistens sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Sporry (21. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Moin, hier mal ein paar Basics gut erklärt. Schaut euch einfach mal die Videos an, also derjenige, der diese noch nicht kennt. Für mich waren Sie hilfreich, gerade was den Amplitudenbereich betrifft beim Vertikalfischen. Denn wie schon gesagt wurde, die Kunst ist nicht den Fisch zu finden, sondern genau über Ihn stehen zu bleiben!

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/geraet-technik/echolot-downscan-basics-3634.html

Gruß


----------



## Seewolf 01 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Reefmaster hat gerade eine Sonderaktion
bis zum 10.04.2015.
Es gibt 20% Ermäßigung auf das Programm!

siehe hier: http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php?topic=5153.0


----------



## Erner (26. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Klasse gerät. Screenshots sind nicht möglich


----------



## ducflywing (6. August 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hy
Ich hätte eine Frage zu den insight Genesis social maps.
Diese werden auf meinem Elite 5 chirp nicht angezeigt. Andere Karten im .at5 Format funktionieren.  Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?

MFG

Steffen


----------



## Jungferntaler (11. August 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hey Folks ist das Problem mit den Abstürzen endgültig gefixt? Bei Schlageter sagte man mir das es nicht gefixt werden kann.


----------



## AngelMathi (11. August 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Ich habe das Elite 5 Hdi und auch ständig Probleme. Bei mir hängt es sich auch jedes mal auf wenn ich abspeichern möchte. Hab es jetzt zum 2.mal eingeschickt zur Reparatur. Bei Schlageter wollte man mir erzählen, dass es nur am Akku liegt was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, da es wohl ein bekanntes Softwareproblem ist.


----------



## Jungferntaler (11. August 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Okay, danke. Dann wirds wohl doch das Dragonfly. Das läuft wengistens stabil :-/


----------



## bernie (12. August 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Moin,

habt Ihr eigentlich die aktuellen Updates drauf???!!!???
Update

Ich hab mit dem Elite 7 Chirp keinerlei Probleme..... und da ist ja bis auf den Bildschirm kein Unterschied....


----------



## Jungferntaler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Das Problem gibts nur bei der 5er Serie. Bei der 7er nicht


----------



## squadmash (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Chirp / Info- und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Also mein 5er chirp läuft ohne jegliche Probleme - habe es Anfang 2015 gekauft. 

Zu Insight Genesis:
Es ist unabdingbar sein Echolot dort unter meine Plotter anzulegen. Wichtig dabei ist die Seriennummern richtig abzuschreiben. Die Karten die man herunterlädt laufen dann nur auf dem einem Echo mit genau der Seriennummer und Content-ID... 

Gruss

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------

